# pc-v w/ autotuner



## bigbonvi (Feb 2, 2012)

anyone running the pcv with the autotuner? dynojet's website says the o2 sensor can not get wet. wanting it know if anyone has had problems.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Water can damage an o2 sensor I would strongly suggest if your setup uses an aftermarket o2 sensor to remove it and install a plug in place after the auto tune is complete. Once you've tuned with the auto tune it will run the auto configured map constantly without change. The only reason you would need auto tune again would be if you changed your airflow again eg different snorkels or exhaust


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ x2. That's a $60+ sensor, you don't want it getting wet & make sure you never start the machine w/o it being plugged in and functioning.


----------

